# US Embassy to reopen



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

After having been intermittently closed over the past two weeks against the backdrop of growing political unrest in Egypt, the US embassy in Cairo will reopen Monday.

The embassy announced the resumption of routine US citizen services on its official website on Sunday. It warned, however, US citizens to avoid areas where rallies and demonstrations might take place for fear of outbreaks of violence

http://english.ahram.org.eg/NewsCon.../Politics-/US-embassy-to-reopen-in-Cairo.aspx


----------

